# Best retractable leash for the beach



## RRKPL (Aug 28, 2011)

I have an 11 month old golden 'Cooper' and live on a barrier islands off South Carolina. Needless to say we spend a lot of time walking on the beach. There is a leash rule so the best way to let Cooper enjoy the water is with a retractable leash. I've been using a Flexi (large) tape leash but it doesn't stand up to the salt and sand in that the retractor gets weak even with rinsing after each use. 

I was wondering if anyone knew of a retractable leash that worked well in harsh conditions?

Thanks,

Richard & Cooper


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually, I purchased 3 of the flexi 26' retractable tape leashes specifically for when I am at the beach and they all worked really well. What you might want to consider is a 30 or 40 foot leash like this one Long Nylon Dog Lead / 30' Lead -- Orvis . That's what my dogs have on in my signature picture.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We use a 25 ft rope with a loop tied on one end and this :

Quick Link, 5/16" Stainless Steel # 262501 by Stanley Hardware

On the other. I find this easier on the hands than a nylon long lead when you are trying to reel them in.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What about a long floating leash? That way Copper's leash can't get caught on things if he goes in the water.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> What about a long floating leash? That way Copper's leash can't get caught on things if he goes in the water.


Good suggestion!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Love Flexi-Leads, BUT!

Anyone planning to use them really should desensitive the dog to having one drag/bounce behind them, and to reliably come when called if they do. If the handler drops the retracting handle, a dog is apt to panic and run. _I've seen it far too often_. I have a toy sized one and have pups drag it behind them in the yard, playing with them, and calling them, giving a treat for coming. As they get bigger I have them do it with the larger size. I know that if for any reason the thing is dropped, they won't panic and run, scared having the "monster" chasing behind them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Love Flexi-Leads, BUT!
> 
> Anyone planning to use them really should desensitive the dog to having one drag/bounce behind them, and to reliably come when called if they do. If the handler drops the retracting handle, a dog is apt to panic and run. _I've seen it far too often_. I have a toy sized one and have pups drag it behind them in the yard, playing with them, and calling them, giving a treat for coming. As they get bigger I have them do it with the larger size. I know that if for any reason the thing is dropped, they won't panic and run, scared having the "monster" chasing behind them.



Totally agree! I had a foster pup get scared when his adopter dropped the handle of the flexi and he was gone for almost 3 days!

My dogs are pretty used to my dropping them, especially now that I have the bigger ones. Three flexi handles are rather cumbersome, especially when I am trying to pick up poops. I tend to drop them quite regularly. LOL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Totally agree! I had a foster pup get scared when his adopter dropped the handle of the flexi and he was gone for almost 3 days!
> 
> My dogs are pretty used to my dropping them, especially now that I have the bigger ones. Three flexi handles are rather cumbersome, especially when I am trying to pick up poops. I tend to drop them quite regularly. LOL


I remember Crew! Not to hijack the thread but do you know how he is doing?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Last time I saw Crew, he was doing fabulously. He was very happy to see me and I was very happy to see him. Even though he only lives about 5 miles from me, I don't see him nearly as often as I'd like to.


----------

